# Week long trip!



## Caughtinthegrey (Jan 22, 2014)

In april me and my parents will be going down to my sisters house in VA for about a week. We drive and have a small car and there is no possible way to fit his cage in there to bring with us, would he be fine in a smaller cage for a week? We have a superpet cage for him now, Im not sure of the exact size but it fits his wheel, littler, snuggle sack/bed, toys, food, water, and theres still room to run around. Anyways, I cant really leave him with anyone here, so I was wondering if that would be fine. Also how does one tackle a 12 hour drive with a hedgehog? Its stuff I would like to be prepared for well in advance! He comes home in 2 days, so excited!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

JulieAnne made a packing list for trips that might be helpful.

Smaller cage:
I've used a smaller cage with my little friend when we're travelling. I try to get him out more for roaming-time if I can hedgehog-proof the room. I bring bedding that smells like him, so it doesn't all smell terrifyingly new all at once. Make sure the replacement has a lid so he can't escape at night.

Driving:
If you can, drive during the day when he's sleeping anyway. My little guy just conks out and doesn't wake up until we arrive, but some hedgehogs are worse travellers. Bring spare bedding, paper towels/toilet paper, basic cleaning supplies if you need to wipe up panic-poop or vomit.

You can offer him food & water during stops (but don't leave in during driving; it'll just spill & make a mess), but if it's during the day he'll probably sleep through it.

Monitor in-car hedgehog-carrier-temperature, and be prepared to either crank the heat, or have portable heat-sources (handwarmers, hot water bottles, whatever; wrapped so he can't go chewing on them).

---

Good luck sleeping the next few nights! Almost home!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Also make sure you bring either bottled water or water from your house--you don't want any changes in food or water. Hedgehogs are pretty easy to travel with. Also bring extra food that's pre-mixed, if you're using a mix.
Hedgie should be in a hard-sided cat carrier for the trip and ANYTIME they are in the car. Other cages/carriers don't hold up. Also emergency responders are trained to look for carriers--if it looks like a piece of luggage, it could be missed.

Also a thermometer, so you know if hedgie is too hot or cold. 

When we travel, we bring C&C and make her a cage when we get to the destination. I also have a "travel wheel". It's the smaller CSB wheel. 

Somewhere on this site there is a list of everything you should take with you. 

It's almost like travelling with a baby, but you don't have to take the baby swing!

ML


----------



## Caughtinthegrey (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah we drive during the day, and I was hoping to hear it would be fine. Thanks!


----------



## MightyMichelle (Jan 13, 2014)

I am currently on a week vacation at my cabin, a 10 hour drive.
I bought a small animal carrier, and I put it in hedgie's living space for several days with her snuggle sacks and soft stuff so she becomes familiar before the trip.
There was no way I would take her cage too, so I bought those snap together shelving from Canadian Tire for $20. A bagful of the stuff she needs including fleece, food, running wheel, snuggle material, heating lamp, etc. So all I had was a reusable bag full of stuff, a small box of the snap together shelf, and the small animal carrier. Very light load.
As for the 10hr drive, hedgie didn't like it. I had to drive through the city and there's lots of potholes and cracks at this time of year, so a bumpy ride. She threw up and had a terd. But when we got to the highway, it smoothed out and hedgie finally fell asleep.

A side note, my cabin set up for her is way cooler than her usual cage. Haha, lucky girl.


----------

